# the bike



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

the bike painted
by paul
in acrylic


----------



## orestes (Feb 14, 2013)

CALL TO ARTIST @ http://www.wynwoodartwalk.com/wynwood-call-to-artists


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

orestes said:


> CALL TO ARTIST @ http://www.wynwoodartwalk.com/wynwood-call-to-artists


Is someone paying you to set up accounts to spam forums?


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

back to focus here, very nice painting. I really like this one. beautiful red bike. I'd hang this one up for sure.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I love your style, Paul. I wish I could loosen up and JUST PAINT like you do.


----------

